# Looking for a 9" blade...



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Howdy gang!

I don't have a lathe, or a lathe question, buy I'm hoping ya'll can help anyway... I was recently guifted an old 9" table saw - without a blade... I can't find any 9" blades at the local Alvin stores, or at any of the big box stores around... The closest match I have found is a 8 1/2" diablo blade, seems everyone either loves that blade or hates it, so I am holding off on dropping $50 on it for now...

Anyone know where I could find a 9" table saw blade?


p.s. - I have done some woodwork, have plans on building a cradle this summer, after I finish up another little project:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?_function=list&_start=26

Might give Harbor Freight a look.. See they got a 9 1/4 blade on second page as well as a 10 inch...and prices sure beat the heck out of $50..Use Keyword 'saw blades' on their search box at top of page.or try link below...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=90410

GREAT looking job on the canoe....


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

10" blade won't fit, (the arbor is not long enough), but 9 1/2" might...

Next time I head to Pasadena, I'll swing by H-F and check them out. I've also been told that Circle saw and Cutting edge have them, but I don't want to drive to downtown if I don't have to. There are a lot of small home-grown hardwere shops around clear lake/webster, I started checking those, but still no luck.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You might also try Northern Tool just off 45. They may have one.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Jerry

Dont tell me you havn't finished that canoe yet. And, you've been talking about that crib an awful long time.

You should give this wood turning thing a try. It is really addictive.

Paul


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Question. Do you really need a 9" blade at all? You can still put a smaller blade on the saw and work just as well or better than a 9" blade and less expensive unless you just need the height of a 9" blade and shouldn't need that often. I have used a blade of I believe 8" (if I remember right I think it was 8") blade on my 10" saw for years and works great. I went back to 10" eventually when I went with much larger motor and was ripping large amounts of oak and ash (back in my cabinet shop days). Actually, it also takes less horsepower to cut using a smaller blade than a larger blade which kinda means you have more power. The larger blades have a faster cutter travel speed but take more horsepower to make that blade travel with larger blade circumfrence. RPMs are same, but with smaller blade, it needs less hp to cut. If you do need the true 9", then no problem, just a thought.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Slipknot - Good point. I can find 8 1/4" blades, but they are usally crosscut blades for chopsaws... I'm not real sure how they will rip...

Paul! long time no chat! Check the Bateau.com board, I just posted a bunch more pics of my canoe... Splash Rev.2 this weekend.

Here is a pre-view:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That boat looks awesome. Now you need to make some paddles and then go enjoy some more of those times with your son.

I'm sticking with turning pens and other real small stuf that fits my attention span and the fact that I have 3 kids better. Still want to build a bigger boat some day though.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jerry -- did you check Kilgore's and Kemah Hardware? I have a Milwaukie 8 1/4" circular saw and used to buy a variety of blades for it. However, not is recent years. 
Give Circle Saw and/or Cutting Edge a call. I'm sure they'll ship it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Do yourself a huge favor and get a good blade. See this link http://www.amazon.com/Forrest-WW08307100-Woodworker-Tooth-Circular/dp/B000OMKNGA/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1205979270&sr=1-48 or maybe look elsewhere. I used to own a cabinet shop and have tried many different brands of blades including Freud, and others and this blade has outperformed all others in my opinion. I even sold my jointer when I started using the Forrest Woodworker II blade. It cuts like glass. Kinda expensive, but you will want a spare when you start using this blade. One thing though, don't, don't bring it to a local sharpener when it finally needs to be sharpened. I could never find anyone that could sharpen this blade like factory. Send it back to factory, not that expensive and cuts like new when finished. Thats why you will want a spare. It rips so fine, it makes glueing without jointing easy. Crosscuts also. I swear by them. I have three 10" Woodworker II blades and have two of their chopsaw blades. Only blade I will buy any more. Can get them in other places also. This is a 8" but they do have a 9", but the 8" is less expensive.

Great looking boat also.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful boat! Looks like you are making some great memories too. I love my Son more than I can express.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Slipknot - that blade sounds good. Plus, I've got $40 credit with Amazon, so it would be nearly free! I need to go check the shaft size on my saw, but that blade looks like a winner.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I promise, if your like me, you will soon want more of them blades. I have cut so many board feet of ash, oak that it is unreal with only a few sharpenings between. Best of luck.


----------

